# In ghingheri



## krolaina

Ciao,

¿Es "_mettersi in ghingheri_" el equivalente a "_vestirse de punta en blanco_"?. 

El diccionario (en inglés) me habla también de "agghindarsi" y de "abbigliarsi" y ahora no sé cómo explicar lo que significa ir de punta en blanco. ¿Me echáis una manita, por favor?.

Gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

Posso dirti che significa "vestirsi o acconciarsi in maniera ricercata, con compiaciuta eleganza"... Ovvero, mi vesto bene bene e me ne rendo conto!


----------



## sabrinita85

El  diccionario Tam dice:

*In ghingheri: estar de veinticinco alfileres; estar hecho un brazo de mar; estar de punta en blanco.*


----------



## krolaina

Ragazze, quanto tempo!

Estar de veinticinco alfileres, no lo había oído!

Grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

krolaina said:


> Ragazze, quanto tempo!
> 
> Estar de veinticinco alfileres, no lo había oído!
> 
> Grazie!


Ya, yo tampoco 
Sin embargo el DRAE lo tiene, aunque pone que está en desuso:

*de veinticinco **alfiler**es.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. desus. *con todos sus alfileres.*

*con todos sus **alfiler**es.* * 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. Con todo el adorno o compostura posible.


----------



## Cristina.

De veinticinco alfileres/con todos sus alfileres no lo he oído nunca.
Estar hecho un brazo de mar, tampoco.
Por lo que leí en un hilo, me parece que las 2 son antiguas.
En francés son *4 alfileres* , no 25.
El Tam hay que tirarlo a la hoguera  .

Otra expresión de la que me enteré hace poco es "ir maqueado", pero es antigua. "Estar hecho un dandy" también es antigua.


También se dice "ir de tiros largos, ir/estar/ponerse de punta en blanco, ir hecho un pincel ", pero son todas muy formales


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Y cómo se diría hoy en día?


----------



## xeneize

Yo diría que va *empingorotada*, con la misma acepción.


----------



## Cristina.

Empingorotado se entiende pero no se usa hoy día, al menos en España (que yo sepa)
Lo que está claro es que empingorotado no se usa nada en el oral (al menos en España, no sé en otros lares  )
Empingorotado parece que es más bien alguien esnob.
Empingorotado (DRAE)


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, me refería a la definición del Rae, que se corresponde exactamente a eso de "in ghingheri" italiano.
Encuentro muy a menudo _empingorotada_ en forma escrita, de lo que deduzco que es actual y no obsoleto, aunque en el habla no se use mucho.
Lo mismo, no es que oiga mucho "in ghingheri" que digamos, pero igual se entiende muy bien.


----------



## Cristina.

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Y cómo se diría hoy en día?


 
"Ir de tiros largos, ir/estar/ponerse de punta en blanco, ir hecho un pincel" sí se usan, quería decir que no se usan normalmente en el habla de la calle.

Se diría: "ir muy guapo/a" , "ir trajeado" , "ir muy arreglado/a", etc.
Creo que la más usada es "ir muy guapo/a", aunque no implica siempre que se vaya muy arreglado/a, pero tampoco se va hecho un adefesio.


----------



## krolaina

Incluso "ir adecentado", ¿no, Cris?.


----------



## Cristina.

Mujer, ir adecentado/a me sugiere ir limpio/a, pulcro/a pero no necesariamente muy bien vestido/a. Son sinónimos, pero a mí ir adecentado/a me sugiere ir limpio/a, no hecho/a un adefesio, no necesariamente ir de punta en blanco o muy bien vestido/a, no sé si me explico.
(en general la gente va al trabajo (por ejemplo, de oficina) adecentada (que viene de decente), pulcra, aseada, y no por ello van como cuando se va a una boda, se puede ir adecentado con unos simples vaqueros)

Seguro que hay muchas más formas de decirlo.

"Ir de punta en blanco" se usa mucho más que "ir hecho un pincel/figurín" (me suena más antigua), pero no se usa muchíiiiisimo en el habla corriente, por lo menos yo no lo oigo muy a menudo, parece un poco formal, suena a descripción por escrito.

He encontrado en un diccionario:
In ghingheri: emperifollado, acicalado, peripuesto.
No me gusta, porque según el Tam (y estoy de acuerdo):
Paludato/ agghindato = acicalado, emperifollado (qué mal suena )
Acicalado/a y emperifollado/a significan más bien ir excesivamente adornado/a, recargado/a, sin que implique necesariamente ir de punta en blanco.

Emperifollar: es curioso que el DRAE. te remita e *emperejilar*, que no he oído jamás en mi vida (que viene de perejil )
Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas  

Acicalado : extremadamente pulcro.

Es curioso que "estar hecho un brazo de mar" a Kroli no le haya desentonado, porque yo no lo he oído en mi vida (la primera vez que lo he visto me sugería "estar muy fuerte", "estar hecho un toro"), y eso que es de mi mismo barrio . Lo he preguntado a mis padres y sí lo conocían .


----------



## krolaina

Cris, gracias por tooooodas esas sugerencias 

Lo de "estar hecho un brazo de mar" tampoco lo había oído (así que no te dejo sola), ni siquiera sé de dónde vendrá... lo que sí me atrevo (casi) a afirmar es que son expresiones propias del "Madriz" antiguo, totalmente fuera del lenguaje de nuestros días.

_Adecentado_ puede que se use más en el sentido de ir arregladito y oliendo bien, pero entonces _acicalado _lo usaría de la misma forma. 

Lo que sí me ha sorprendido es la remisión a _emperejilar. _Es lo que tiene ser del mismo barrio...

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## xeneize

Ahí están las palabritas: *emperifollado *y *peripuesto*!
Esas sí, las uso, y son equivalentes de "in ghingheri".
*Acicalado* en cambio se refiere más a ser muy pulcro, muy aseado o compuesto, pero remite menos al ropaje de alguien.
"In ghingheri" también quiere decir "muy adornado" o "que se adereza y viste con demasiado esmero y afectación", o sea la definición Rae de _peripuesto_, es eso nomás, y el sentido que conozco yo de esas dos palabras es lo mismo (no sé si para ustedes o en sus pagos tengan otro sentido, pero para mí no).
También "in ghingheri" puede implicar una cierta exageración o recargo, sin buscarle la quinta pata al gato el sentido es más o menos así.
Cristina, tiralo al tacho ese Tam : "paludato" no lo oí en mi vida (algo como vos "emperejilar", que yo sí oí, quizás, y en italiano existe el equivalente semántico perfecto: _prezzemolino _(perejil=prezzèmolo), que quizás oí alguna vez no me acuerdo dónde (no acá). Ambas palabras son rarísimas y no las usaría nunca, igual ).
_Agghindato_ no remite necesariamente a vestidos, al igual que _acicalado_, yo los veo como sinónimos.
Concuerdo con todo lo que dijiste respecto de adecentado y de la diferencia, Cristina, en mi opinión también es así.
Saludos


----------

